# covert hunter pocket predator prototype



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

got the covert hunter prototype, shoots great, reaaly easy to keep a repeatable grip, nice low forks, comfy as heck. love it, Bill! i highly suggest trying it out. it's my favorite frame right now. the palm swell and the pinky pit really help stabilize it.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i would be happy with that, lots of catching up to do


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Pop you got some clever ideas,,, if shooting the target that way is acceptable, I may have to steal your idea and flip my targets









Nice slingshot by the way..

LGD


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> Pop you got some clever ideas,,, if shooting the target that way is acceptable, I may have to steal your idea and flip my targets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It helps me to focus on a spot as opposed to just hitting the whole target. That cat (and custom variations of it by bill hays) are pretty much all I shoot now.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I know what you mean. I do better when making a smaller focus. Do you shoot any of the Bill Hays TTF shooters?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

God I love this slingshot. I've been eyeballing it since it came out. I don't know why I don't have one yet...


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

looks great
Is there a PDF download?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I think so, search covert hunter or mini hunter


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I think it's pocket hunter. Here's all my customs from Bill, all off that basic shape/grip ratio.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Good shooting. I'll head out tomorrow with a few targets for a change.


----------

